# Correct grease for axle/hub splines?



## IJM (Jul 30, 2001)

I'll be replacing my front wheel bearings and hubs soon and I'm wondering what type of grease is best to lube the splined end of the axle that fits into the hub. FWIW, I track this car fairly regularly, so a grease that holds up well to heat is important. How about this stuff?


----------



## rdezsofi (Sep 21, 2010)

Should work fine.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*aren't they prepacked*



IJM said:


> I'll be replacing my front wheel bearings and hubs soon and I'm wondering what type of grease is best to lube the splined end of the axle that fits into the hub. FWIW, I track this car fairly regularly, so a grease that holds up well to heat is important. How about this stuff?


if i remember correctly my 02 jetta i replaced 2 wheel bearings. they were prepacked with no provision for greasing.


----------



## IJM (Jul 30, 2001)

This isn't for the bearings (which, as you say, are sealed and pre-greased). This is for the splined end of the axle that fits into the hub. It slides in and out and the wheel moves up and down.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

I generally put a light coat of anti-seize on the splines, as they really do not need to be greased.


----------



## harmankardon35 (Sep 16, 2009)

yeah grease is unnecessary, but if there's some within reaching distance not a bad idea for ease of install.


----------



## owmygulay (Nov 22, 2009)

IJM said:


> This is for the splined end of the axle that fits into the hub. It slides in and out and the wheel moves up and down.


Nope. If that is sliding in and out then you are doing something very wrong. The axle nut should be tight, preventing movement. The in and out movement is provided by the inner plunge joint on the axle shaft.


----------



## IJM (Jul 30, 2001)

Ah, good point. Yes, that makes sense now.


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

ps2375 said:


> I generally put a light coat of anti-seize on the splines, as they really do not need to be greased.



x2


----------

